# [SOLVED] windows8 evaluation



## tony007 (Mar 23, 2008)

I have downloaded the above and I am beginining to like it I was wondering I have it for a 90 day evaluation period,what happens when the period ends. I have downloaded and installed the stardock start menu. I have ordered an oem windows 8 dvd would I be able to install this and still keep my stardock start menu and other things I have installed anti virus etc or will I have to reinstall all these again I've personalised the start menu the way I like it, I had to pay a small sum for it, would I be able to redownload it without haveing to pay again?:grin:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: windows8 evaluation*

The CD will come with a CD code. All you need to do is use that Windows 8 CD code and Windows will be activated.


----------



## wickedfaery (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: windows8 evaluation*

Hi Tony,
I don't have an answer for your question...but I do have a question for you. if you don't mind reading  I was thinking about switching to windows 8.1...my computer keeps asking me to. Do you really think it is better? I'm still trying to figure out windows 8...so i hope that it might be easier. I am also having an issue with my touchpad and have done EVERYTHING to try and get it to work..i don't even see the pointer or cursor anywhere on the screen. No right or left click either. thankfully I have a touchscreen to even be able to try and figure it out. Thanks! I hope you find your answer too


----------



## tony007 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: windows8 evaluation*

Its a lot different to anything thats gone before I did'ent like it at first but now I have downloaded the stardock start menu I am begining to like it Start8 ? Download the Windows 8 start menu from Stardock I think you not being able to see the cursor is a seperate problem I dont know much about touch pads but have you tried switching it off and on. Before you switch find out how many bits your computer is win8 comes with 64 or 32 bits. 64 bit wont work on a computer running 32 bits. Hope this helps thanks to you and masterchief for your replies, yours was really helpful masterchief.


----------



## tony007 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: windows8 evaluation*

Sorry masterchief where do I enter this code?


----------



## tony007 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: windows8 evaluation*

Is it in pc properties where it says change product key?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: windows8 evaluation*

I am not masterchief but try the following

1. Swipe in from the right edge of the screen, and then tap Search. Or, if you are using a mouse, point to the lower-right corner of the screen, and then click Search.
2. In the search box, type Slui.exe 0x3.
3. Tap or click the Slui.exe 0x3 icon.
4. Type your product key in the Windows Activation window, and then click Activate.


----------



## tony007 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: windows8 evaluation*

Yeh sorry for being scrappy like this, I think I've answered my own question. Thanks again.


----------



## tony007 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: windows8 evaluation*

You sneaked in there sobeit. Thanks but I think I have it now.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: windows8 evaluation*

Glad you got it working!


----------

